# Acana Formulas



## rooleezard (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!

This is my first time posting. My corgi got very sick from Nutro (I found a ton of complaints on the consumer affairs website with other dogs having the same symptoms, and was horrified!) We switched his food to Acana Pacifica, and although he loves it, my husband and I can't handle the fishy smell. I would like to keep him on Acana. Do the other regional or singles formulas smell as bad? And feedback anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

No, I found the Pacifica to be VERY smelly. The other formulas did not really smell IMO. I always fed Grasslands, Ranchlands and the Prairie one.


----------



## rooleezard (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks so much! Do you have any preference between Grasslands, Ranchlands, or Prairie?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

rooleezard said:


> Thanks so much! Do you have any preference between Grasslands, Ranchlands, or Prairie?


I don't feed Acana anymore (we're feeding Fromm) but Jackson always did best on Grasslands.

The Prairie (chicken) is the formula with the lowest ash, I believe... 

Grasslands is a bit higher (9%) but that's fairly typical with lamb-based foods.

Here's some info on ash: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dog-food-ash/


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Try wild Prairie, it have somewhat less phosphorus, but still on the high side. 40% NFE (carbohydrates)


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I like Grasslands. Not very smelly, and loaded with lamb.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I use the single line. Right now we're using the Duck & Pear. It has a good smell to it, imo. The dogs love it and will even take it for treats.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I must be weird but when I tried to feed my puppies Acana Pacifica I loved the smell! It smelled like fish, but it smelled like fresh fish. Not rancid or anything.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

i also don't mind the fishy smell. currently i'm feeding orijen 6 fisch.


----------



## ShopBarkBarkClub.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Acana Dog Food is great, but you're right, the Pacifica does have a strong smell! Wild Prairie Canine, Ranchlands Regionals Canine, and Lamb & Okanagan Apple are potentially great Acana alternatives for you - high quality ingredients without the overwhelming fish smell! Hope this helps!


----------

